# momma mouse in larger group



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Can 1 mouse give birth in a group of 8 females?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

yes they can. I worked at a zoo where we bred mice to feed (I know its aweful) but the females were fine with the babies as long as there is enough room for them all.


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

It's not recommended to keep the mother in her group. The other mice can eat the babies at worst and cause undue stress to the mother at best. The more stressed the mother is, the greater chance that she will kill her own babies. 

You can keep one female mouse with her as a "nanny" but there is risk involved.

This is a very good site for information.

http://www.thefunmouse.com/info/nanny.cfm#nanny

Good luck


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

We did do it though with no problems. We would have like 5 females in there with a litter. Our space was kinda little adn rarely did we hae problems. Like she said though its the stress factor. Make sure if you must keep them together they have a lot of space (big cage) and toys and enough food and water etc...


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

When ever my mice have birthed I've kept the other females in with her and never had any problems. I had a fairly big cage though so she had her space (and her helpers). It's usually good to keep at one other female in there with her (even if you don't have a big cage) because it'll help with her stress by taking a bit of a load off of her and letting her get away to feed and etc easier. Just make sure you watch the "nanny's" behavior closely so she doesn't get too protective of the babes and not let the mother take over when needed.


----------

